# Better mpg



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi there. Anyone know what I could do to improve mpg? Apart from driving lightly. Car seems juicer than other TT's. Any ideas on what to check,clean, replace to get slightly better miles to gallon?
Feel like my tt is pimping me at the moment.


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

What MPG does the trip computer say you are getting in average? Use the tilt switch on the wiper stalk to toggle through the stats until the average mpg shows.

May also be worth resetting the trip computer and taking a long drive to get an accurate current reading if you don't reset the stats often.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Get a re-map for economy rather than power and get rid of unnecessary weight. I would recommend ditching the spare wheel and tools and the counterweight and tow hitch underneath the rear.

My average mpg is 10... and no I'm not kidding.
(EDIT: Just been out to the car and checked... It's 9.8, my car seriously needs mapping though as things aren't set-up right).


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Holy Crap - what have you done to end up with 10mpg? Only thing I've ever seen drink that much fuel is a mates V8 Landrover


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Is your coolant temp maintaining 90 & not going any lower ?
Hoggy.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Get a boost gauge(one which shows vacuum too) hold it about 6-8 in HG and youll get crazy hi mpg.
As a side effect youll have nissan micras and old diesels beeping at you as they pass you out , but hey


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

rawlins said:


> Holy Crap - what have you done to end up with 10mpg? Only thing I've ever seen drink that much fuel is a mates V8 Landrover


Just a slightly larger turbo and high flow fuel pump. I probably have the worst MPG on the forum though because my car is not set-up correctly and is running on actuator pressure so is probably running mad-rich.

MPG of 225 TT's you would always expect to be between 20-35mpg as a rule of thumb.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

My mpg drops off a cliff above 75 if that helps?


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

TT Tom TT said:


> rawlins said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Crap - what have you done to end up with 10mpg? Only thing I've ever seen drink that much fuel is a mates V8 Landrover
> ...


Ah yes, guessed it was either modified or had a problem - safe to assume it's not your daily drive? :HD

I currently have a temp sensor issue but still safely getting 30mpg on a mixed drive.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Naturally I will appear and chip in that I'm getting around 50mpg around the doors, much more on a run.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> Naturally I will appear and chip in that I'm getting around 50mpg around the doors, much more on a run.


Wow!!!

@hoggy. Temp is lower than 90 on a run in the cold weather. And at a 100 in city.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DeenoEastLondon said:


> auspicious_character said:
> 
> 
> > Naturally I will appear and chip in that I'm getting around 50mpg around the doors, much more on a run.
> ...


Hi, Coolant temp should remain at 90 on gauge, >82 on Climate Control. Code 49.




If dropping below 90 then it's running cool & that will reduce MPG.
Hoggy.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

DeenoEastLondon said:


> auspicious_character said:
> 
> 
> > Naturally I will appear and chip in that I'm getting around 50mpg around the doors, much more on a run.
> ...


You may have missed the point that Auspicious_Character has fitted a Golf turbo diesel into his Mk1! Clever bugger! :lol:

I am getting a solid 30 mpg from my 225; mixed motorway/town; 40 miles commuting daily, two cold starts.

Check what Hoggy says about your temperature, that's good for a 3-4 mpg increase.

Regards,

Specsman [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Worth checking sticking calipers or handbrake badly adjusted.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Or bad egt sensor (if its a BAM engine) makes your fuel consumption sky high


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

TT Tom TT said:


> Get a re-map for economy rather than power and get rid of unnecessary weight. I would recommend ditching the spare wheel and tools and the counterweight and tow hitch underneath the rear.
> 
> My average mpg is 10... and no I'm not kidding.
> (EDIT: Just been out to the car and checked... It's 9.8, my car seriously needs mapping though as things aren't set-up right).


What is it with people that think running wastegate pressure throws a:f and things like that off?
Its still stochiometric when idle or cruising controlled by the lambda sensor. [smiley=bomb.gif]

You probably have a faulty egt, cold coolant, increased fuel pressure or bigger injectors.

My mpg increased quite much on actuator pressure. No sh*t because not much boost is not much air is not much fuel needed.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi all. Interesting food for thought. Appreciated thanks .
Any ideas what causes to run cool, and how to fix?
I had the heater blasting on 25 today on a run. Temp gauge at 70.
Soon as I hit the city,, up to 100.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

DeenoEastLondon said:


> Hi all. Interesting food for thought. Appreciated thanks .
> Any ideas what causes to run cool, and how to fix?
> I had the heater blasting on 25 today on a run. Temp gauge at 70.
> Soon as I hit the city,, up to 100.


This guide is a good start.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=861881

Probably your thermostat


----------



## thad1 (Jul 2, 2016)

I have noticed mine sits at 90c but when I come out of heavy traffic it drops to 80 and sometimes a bit lower. This is indicative of the themostat not closing properly!

I have a replacement ready to go in just waiting for it to stop raining so i can get to it!

My average at the moment is 34.6MPG, car is a 225 BAM engine, I don't drive it like I stole it all the time and commute to work on dual carridgeways most of the journey!

If I go over 80MPH it drops to 30MPG!


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

34MPG sounds bang on the money for a 225, even without a broken stat. Wouldnt expect much more.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

DeenoEastLondon said:


> Hi all. Interesting food for thought. Appreciated thanks .
> Any ideas what causes to run cool, and how to fix?
> I had the heater blasting on 25 today on a run. Temp gauge at 70.
> Soon as I hit the city,, up to 100.


It's got to be your 'stat. Plenty about that on here!

As Hoggy said, it must hold 90* even on a freezing day, with the heater full on. (test on 49c)

Your 'stat will be partially stuck open, failing to restrict the coolant flow to the radiator, so it runs too cool.
RESULT= Increased engine wear, increased fuel consumption and rough running/power loss as the engine management enriches the fuel mixture.

Worth the cost of a professional repair, if you can't DIY. (it's self-financing)

Regards,

Specsman [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

As a note on pro-repair. Spoke to my local Indie this morning about mine and they quotes £185 for Stat, Sensor and Coolant - fully fitted OEM parts.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

rawlins said:


> As a note on pro-repair. Spoke to my local Indie this morning about mine and they quotes £185 for Stat, Sensor and Coolant - fully fitted OEM parts.


I struggled to do mine; mainly because of my 1960's back. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Worth it though, as I said, the increased economy would give a quick payback, even at £185.

Coolant temperature is one of the essential things that must be correct, on any performance car.

Regards,

Specsman [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

If it is a faulty egt, how would I diagnose it for sure? Is it something that would show on a diagnostic computer thingy-ma-jig?


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

On code 51 from the link that Hoggy kindly added, my tt shows coolant temp at 90, but gauge reads 100.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

Just read yours Specs. Cheers. I'll try test 49 and see.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

@Rawlins, what sensor you mean mate? Soz if I've missed somin.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

Egt?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DeenoEastLondon said:


> On code 51 from the link that Hoggy kindly added, my tt shows coolant temp at 90, but gauge reads 100.


Hi, Forget using Code 51 as it always settles at 90 regardless. *Code 49* is coolant temp.
Hoggy.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

DeenoEastLondon said:


> If it is a faulty egt, how would I diagnose it for sure? Is it something that would show on a diagnostic computer thingy-ma-jig?


VCDS block 112 is EGT. If the value goes above 500 or something it's fine


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

DeenoEastLondon said:


> @Rawlins, what sensor you mean mate? Soz if I've missed somin.


Sorry bud. The coolant temp sensor.

These temp issues unusually caused by faulty temp sensor and/thermostat.

There is a sticky in the forum about it with part numbers etc.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

Code 49 - reads 86
But then it suddenly dropped to like 31 and below


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks Rawlings I'll search it.
This issue has just began last week but seems to be swinging back n forth more extremely now.
I'm looking at about £800 all in to the motor tight. As it's on 145k, I'm thinking if I should just chop it in and get another. Has to be an old tt 225, I'm just hooked now, despite my experience thus far.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DeenoEastLondon said:


> Code 49 - reads 86
> But then it suddenly dropped to like 31 and below


Hi, Check the connection is clean & secure, if still playing up, replace temp sensor, fairly cheap & easy.

Use OEM 059919501A.."O" ring N90316802.
Hoggy.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks so much Hoggy for your help, links, expertise and time. And thanks to you all for the same. 
I read your sticky that Was posted and it makes it clear. As I'm a total new fella to TTs, and a real novice at diy, I don't even know where things are under the bonnet yet. I don't have a manual or anything. Are there any decent links that show idiots the basic layout under the hood? 
When you say check connection, I'm not sure where to look.
Cheers 
Dean


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dean, this should help.
http://www.wak-tt.com/tempsensor/tempsensor.htm
Hoggy.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks Hoggy.
Mine is a 2000 so I'm guessing APX right?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DeenoEastLondon said:


> Thanks Hoggy.
> Mine is a 2000 so I'm guessing APX right?


Hi, Yes it should be the square connection sensor, rather than the round/oval one, but check first.
OEM Part No.078919501B
Hoggy.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Beunhaas said:


> TT Tom TT said:
> 
> 
> > Get a re-map for economy rather than power and get rid of unnecessary weight. I would recommend ditching the spare wheel and tools and the counterweight and tow hitch underneath the rear.
> ...


I'm probably just making up excuses for the crappy Revo Stage 1 'custom' map that's on my car.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

http://www.caarparts.co.uk/cooling-heat ... Parts.aspx

Which one you think? (Hoggy)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DeenoEastLondon said:


> http://www.caarparts.co.uk/cooling-heating/Switches-Sensors-Cooling-Heating/Audi/TT/all/1.8/2000/Parts.aspx
> 
> Which one you think? (Hoggy)


Hi, If not using OEM,Should be this one.
Part Number: INT55147

But could be either of these
Part Number: INT55142
Part Number: VE375025
Check the shape of your connector.

Hoggy.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

Much obliged mate. I'll pop down there today.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

thad1 said:


> I have noticed mine sits at 90c but when I come out of heavy traffic it drops to 80 and sometimes a bit lower. This is indicative of the themostat not closing properly!
> 
> I have a replacement ready to go in just waiting for it to stop raining so i can get to it!
> 
> ...


Same here, my average is currently showing 34MPG on the DIS.

70 miles a day with about 67 miles of that motorway cruising.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

sell the tt and buy a micra,


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

Is the temp sensor an easy thing to get off and on? Is just unclip n clip on?
Thanks
Dean


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

deeno,
if you're going to be messing about with your tt, invest in a workshop manual, save you a lot of time and you get to save money, doing the work yourself,


----------



## drone (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll itemise the "little" jobs I've done that have improved my fuel consumption from below 20 mpg to in excess of 30 mpg. The engine is an APX with 147000 miles on it.
1. Change temperature sensor and thermostat, this got me into the low twenties.
2. Changed every small bore pipe associated with vacuum/turbo pressure/crankcase pressure; whilst I had the manifold off I cleaned all the injectors which stopped no3 injector leaking, this got me up to 28.6 mpg.
3. Changed the oil from 5W/40 synthetic to mobil 1 5w/30 this got me to 29.5 mpg.
4. Had a 4 wheel alignment carried out, it wasn't drastically out but mpg now 30.6 and rising.
At some point between 1 and 2, I changed all the transmission oils and the level of overrun noise has diminished significantly.
Between 2 and 3 I overhauled the cylinder head, reground valves and replaced valve seals so this may have improved the consumption, I also changed the MAF sensor, the air filter, plugs and coils.
For info I zeroed the average mpg on the DIS every time I filled up so the averages are for between 280 and 340 miles as they improve. The final one is after 60 miles use.
My other TT has only done 45000, it has a BAM engine and is averaging 33.4, all I've done to that so far is get the coil packs changed (for free under recall), plugs changed, used mobil 1 5w/30, changed air filter, temp sensor and thermostat.
Next summer I'll check the injectors out.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

drone said:


> I'll itemise the "little" jobs I've done that have improved my fuel consumption from below 20 mpg to in excess of 30 mpg. The engine is an APX with 147000 miles on it.
> 1. Change temperature sensor and thermostat, this got me into the low twenties.
> 2. Changed every small bore pipe associated with vacuum/turbo pressure/crankcase pressure; whilst I had the manifold off I cleaned all the injectors which stopped no3 injector leaking, this got me up to 28.6 mpg.
> 3. Changed the oil from 5W/40 synthetic to mobil 1 5w/30 this got me to 29.5 mpg.
> ...


Wow!!!!! You are an able handy geezer Drone.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

I've had the wheel alignment just done, was way out. And just changed temp sensor. Next on list is stat, but haven't got £180 at moment.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

So I'm assuming the BAM is better on mpg than my APX.


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes,,,I defo need a manual.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

DeenoEastLondon said:


> I've had the wheel alignment just done, was way out. And just changed temp sensor. Next on list is stat, but haven't got £180 at moment.


it's not really a hard diy job, plenty on here about how to do it,


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I can, on my BAM engine, without any real problem get 15 mpg .
Thatd be driving it cold ,very moderate without hardly any boost,then as soon as it warmed up doing some wellie on throttle . yeh wide open throttle logs.
Bit of idling while testing , idling in traffic then blem it when theres a traffic opening..all -mpg stuff and so on . 
I went thru a whole tank averaging 18 mpg. If I worked at it ,using all the perf whenever I could, I bet Id get below 15 np


----------



## DeenoEastLondon (Oct 9, 2016)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> DeenoEastLondon said:
> 
> 
> > I've had the wheel alignment just done, was way out. And just changed temp sensor. Next on list is stat, but haven't got £180 at moment.
> ...


Watched a video and it looked evil to get to. Guy took out alternator and all sorts. I'm not that advanced to deal with what looked quite confusing. I'd be left with many bolts and screws left over.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

DeenoEastLondon said:


> GARAGE HERMIT said:
> 
> 
> > DeenoEastLondon said:
> ...


Alternator removal is not necessary but it is still not a walk in the park!

Read all you can on it and allow half a day, it is one of the more worthwhile repairs on these cars, transforms economy and performance.

Even if you pay for someone to do it, it is self financing, in fuel saved.

Specsman


----------



## gd23 (Oct 21, 2016)

Getting mine down on Wednesday at local garage, only costing me £90 - think that's £30ish for the part and an hour and a half labour - which they said was the book time for the job


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

gd23 said:


> Getting mine down on Wednesday at local garage, only costing me £90 - think that's £30ish for the part and an hour and a half labour - which they said was the book time for the job


Bargain!

Check that's for a oem 'stat and the correct quality and quantity of anti-freeze.

Also, ask who pays if the dipstick tube goes west. (they often do).

I have done this job, for ball-ache alone; it's worth £130 of any-ones money!

Regards,

Specsman 8)


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 30, 2016)

stat is a pain in the arse to do but worth it.

I also stuck new header tank and cap on with G13 coolant, 50-50 with distilled water.

as i have a faulty dash pod things were still getting confused but my scangauge varies between 88 and 92, got up to 96 in heavy traffic the other day...

got my new temp sensor, and went to it today, awkward to get at, but remember DE-PRESSURE-RIZE the system! by undoing the header tank cap. I completely forgot to do this earlier and covered myself and most of the garage in coolant....


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Takahashi said:


> stat is a pain in the arse to do but worth it.
> 
> I also stuck new header tank and cap on with G13 coolant, 50-50 with distilled water.
> 
> ...


If you de-pressurize and then re tighten the cap; the vacuum is enough to stem the flow, whilst you swap the sensor.

Coolant loss is minimal then.

Regards,

Specsman. 8) Keeping the faith!


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

DeenoEastLondon said:


> GARAGE HERMIT said:
> 
> 
> > DeenoEastLondon said:
> ...


if you're not too handy with the spanner's, paying a garage is probably your best option,


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

SPECSMAN said:


> Takahashi said:
> 
> 
> > stat is a pain in the arse to do but worth it.
> ...


That information is invaluable Specsman! I need to change my gfs stat (Peugeot cc, not a TT) so this is good to know!


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

.[/quote]

If you de-pressurize and then re tighten the cap; the vacuum is enough to stem the flow, whilst you swap the sensor.

Coolant loss is minimal then.

Regards,

Specsman. 8) Keeping the faith![/quote]

That information is invaluable Specsman! I need to change my gfs stat (Peugeot cc, not a TT) so this is good to know![/quote]

You're welcome but this is for the temp sensor change; a full drain down is still required for the 'stat on the TT, as it is lower on the engine block.

8)


----------

